# stock tires like ice



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I put my stock tires and rims on for the winter(no snow down here) and i was going about 20mph and just went wot and my tires was spinning. :willy: i had it in first and then stab the go pedal and tires was spinning. The tires i just took off did not do things like the stockers. If i did not know how to keep the car str8 i would have fish tailed. i have not driven on the stock tires/rims in about 32,000 miles and it feels like driving on ice if i hit it. Dont see how you guys/gals race or play with the stock tires. Get some sticky tires for no spinning. spinning= a loss


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> I put my stock tires and rims on for the winter(no snow down here) and i was going about 20mph and just went wot and my tires was spinning. :willy: i had it in first and then stab the go pedal and tires was spinning. The tires i just took off did not do things like the stockers. If i did not know how to keep the car str8 i would have fish tailed. i have not driven on the stock tires/rims in about 32,000 miles and it feels like driving on ice if i hit it. Dont see how you guys/gals race or play with the stock tires. Get some sticky tires for no spinning. spinning= a loss


Yeah... when the temperature drops below ~40 the stock tires get very slippery. I notice a huge difference when I change over from the stockers to my winter tires (dunlop winter sport m3s) in corners and from a standing start.


----------

